# 1937 south bend 9  apron lock broke



## pete1972 (Oct 25, 2014)

just picked up an old 1937 south bend 9 and went to tighten the apron lock bolt and it snapped off. seems the piece it was connected to was already broke so i need to know where i might buy one. i have checked ebay and non there looked like mine. i think this lathe is a rare heavy 9  so maybe thats why. what do i do now.?? has anyone made there own out of steel?


----------



## Brain Coral (Oct 26, 2014)

pete1972 said:


> just picked up an old 1937 south bend 9 and went to tighten the apron lock bolt and it snapped off. seems the piece it was connected to was already broke so i need to know where i might buy one. i have checked ebay and non there looked like mine. i think this lathe is a rare heavy 9  so maybe thats why. what do i do now.?? has anyone made there own out of steel?



I'm certain that the apron lock could easily be made out of steel. You have the broken part to duplicate it and it will be hidden. This isn't a part that requires a high level of accuracy.

Brian


----------



## pete1972 (Oct 26, 2014)

thanks Brian.  i only have part of it but should be able to whip something up. Pete


----------



## martik777 (Oct 26, 2014)

If you don't have a mill, rough shape it with an angle grinder and finish facing on the lathe in the 4 jaw (or 3jaw). Even Aluminum would work for quite a while.


----------



## Hutch (Oct 26, 2014)

Do you have a pic? If so, please post.


----------



## Vince_O (Oct 26, 2014)

Pete

Id make one, Ive made 2 locks for my atlas in the 4 jaw of my sb. Id post a pic, but the atlas is gone now


----------



## pete1972 (Oct 26, 2014)

here is a pic of the lathe. i will get a pic of the piece in a bit.


----------



## pete1972 (Oct 26, 2014)

i have another question for you guys. what are these parts? they sure look like there some sort of tool for a lathe. they were in with all the the other stuff that came with the lathe but hope someone can identify them and use.


----------

